

Iris: Decentralized Cloud Messaging - kungfooguru
http://iris.karalabe.com/

======
tylertreat
For anyone interested, I did a write up on Iris a few weeks ago, including how
it stacks up to other golang messaging libraries.
[http://www.bravenewgeek.com/iris-decentralized-cloud-
messagi...](http://www.bravenewgeek.com/iris-decentralized-cloud-messaging/)

~~~
PuerkitoBio
Thanks for sharing, very interesting article. Your previous post is great (and
relevant) too: "Dissecting Message Queues".

[http://www.bravenewgeek.com/dissecting-message-
queues/](http://www.bravenewgeek.com/dissecting-message-queues/)

------
phaer
Nice project, but it seems like it would need some (financial?) support:

> As of the current release, my focus will shift back to finalizing my
> dissertation and inherently, my PhD. Since I can no longer rely on
> university support for Iris, I am actively looking for an official backer
> who would be interested in taking Iris to the next level and turning it into
> an industrial strength project. If you are interested, or know of such a
> person, please contact me at peterke@gmail.com.

~~~
karalabe
Without wanting to sound too plain/blunt, as much as I like working on Iris
and giving it to the community for free, I also need to make a living. Hence
why I am looking for a backer, to be able to continue it.

On another note, the project is getting quite large with a lot of different
things to work on, but I'm a single person with limited time. So while
financial support is nice, I'm also open to possibilities of taking Iris under
the umbrella of a corporation which would have the necessary expertise to
really expand it.

------
beliu
Péter Szilágyi, creator of Iris, gave an excellent talk about it at FOSDEM
this year:
[https://archive.fosdem.org/2014/schedule/event/iris_decentra...](https://archive.fosdem.org/2014/schedule/event/iris_decentralized_messaging/)

------
xkarga00
Github repos: [https://github.com/project-iris](https://github.com/project-
iris)

------
jzelinskie
Just thought I'd be pedantic and point out that all the Go examples on that
page aren't "package main", but are defining a main func; they won't compile
to a binary.

~~~
karalabe
Yes, the point with the package naming was to convey some additional
information (i.e. erlclient, goserver, etc) to keep the snippet size down. I
think they are understandable and workable as is, but nontheless you are
perfectly right with your concern so I might update them at some point :)

------
joseman
Are there Windows/Mac clients for Iris?

~~~
karalabe
Iris was written in Go (with a few platform speficit C snippets) and is
available for Linux, OSX, Windows and 32bit/64bit/arm :)

You can download pre-built binaries from
[http://iris.karalabe.com/downloads](http://iris.karalabe.com/downloads) (or
of course you can compile from source [https://github.com/project-
iris/iris](https://github.com/project-iris/iris))

------
BillFranklin
OSS?

~~~
phaer
Yes, GPL: [https://github.com/project-
iris/iris/blob/master/LICENSE.md](https://github.com/project-
iris/iris/blob/master/LICENSE.md)

~~~
tazjin
GPL seems like a sad choice for something that would need mobile apps, there
have been problems with the App Store and GPL before for example.

~~~
karalabe
Since Iris was/is my PhD work, and is currently not funded, I decided to
release it under GPL to retain some control over what people end up doing with
it (by no means do I want to prevent adoption, hence the dual licensing escape
clause).

Nonetheless I'm open to discussing other OSS licenses such as BSD or Apache,
but I think such issues are a bit further down the road :)

